

How I built a startup while traveling to 20 countries - sk2code
https://medium.com/digital-nomad-stories/how-i-built-a-startup-while-traveling-to-20-countries-f0ec3a92bc3c

======
paulhauggis
It really depends on where you go.

Many places in the world don't have stable or fast Internet. If you are a
1-person startup, you might be able to get away with it. But, if you have
partners back in the US, Skype calls might not work very well in a coffee shop
with a saturated 1MB connection.

I tried exactly this a few years back while traveling through Asia and I ended
up just getting an apartment and working from there (and traveling every
couple of weeks when I wanted to get out).

Coffee shop/public Internet also isn't very secure.

